# Need new compressor pump



## JJohn (Apr 7, 2020)

I have the typical home air compressor. Stand up tank with a motor and pump on top. The motor is a 3hp. The pump is a China pump VT470000AJ. It has a 10in flywheel. Entire unit was like $600 a couple years ago.
The pump is using oil and I don't think its worth rebuilding. Looking for suggestions for a good pump, one that will last. Replacements are $200-250. I would like to do a little better in quality if I can. Thanks.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

A Made in the USA compressor pump is probably impossible to find. Champion single stage is made in Brazil though 1-Stage Splash Lubricated Air Compressor Pump with 16 oz. Oil Capacity.
Has a one year warranty

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

I found a USA made single stage pump for $2000. How much do you use this pump? How much do you want to spend?









Air Compressor Pump: Splash Lubricated, 1 Stage, 5 hp, 19.5 cfm @ 120 psi, S-20


Air Compressor Pump, 1 Stage, 5 hp




www.grainger.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Also a 1 stage splash lubricated Air compressor pump for $800









Air Compressor Pump: Splash Lubricated, 1 Stage, 3 hp, 8.8 cfm @ 125 psi, Flywheel Included


Air Compressor Pump, 1 Stage, 3 hp




www.grainger.com





Stephen


----------



## JJohn (Apr 7, 2020)

stevon said:


> Also a 1 stage splash lubricated Air compressor pump for $800
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it for working on cars but not very much. The main reason for wanting a quality unit is in the summer I use it to airate my pond. Its not a lot of air but it does run several times a day in the heat and it is important not to pump any oil as that would kill fish. Looking for people who have purchased a quality unit and can say it is worth it.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

JJohn said:


> I use it for working on cars but not very much. The main reason for wanting a quality unit is in the summer I use it to airate my pond. Its not a lot of air but it does run several times a day in the heat and it is important not to pump any oil as that would kill fish. Looking for people who have purchased a quality unit and can say it is worth it.


JJohn,
There are vane type compressors for human air supply, I had a breathing air supplied paint respirator for painting cars that used a Vane type compressor with a special filter attached. I think a quality pump like the brazilian made pump with a filter for the pond use side would work for you, even a new chinese unit would work


----------



## JJohn (Apr 7, 2020)

stevon said:


> JJohn,
> There are vane type compressors for human air supply, I had a breathing air supplied paint respirator for painting cars that used a Vane type compressor with a special filter attached. I think a quality pump like the brazilian made pump with a filter for the pond use side would work for you, even a new chinese unit would work


You are correct, the original pump is a China and can be replaced for $250. In the few years I have been using it I have not had any fish kill so that along with my low end filters have been working good. I just like quality stuff that in the end are actually more cost effective.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Found a quality American made pump for about $800 a Champion 3 cylinder sold at Graingers:





1-Stage Splash Lubricated Air Compressor Pump with 16 oz. Oil Capacity


Air Compressor Pump, 1 Stage




www.grainger.com




!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

stevon said:


> Found a quality American made pump for about $800 a Champion 3 cylinder sold at Graingers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and video of one:





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*1-Stage Splash Air Compressor Pump with 0.91 qt. Oil Capacity*
1-Stage Splash Air Compressor Pump with 0.91 qt. Oil Capacity and listed as made in the USA!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

$399.00


----------



## JJohn (Apr 7, 2020)

stevon said:


> $399.00


Thanks Stephen a couple good choices along with a couple others I found, I guess I will have to pick one.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

For those prices, why dont you look at replacing the entire unit? 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJohn (Apr 7, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> For those prices, why dont you look at replacing the entire unit?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


You only get another cheap unit for those prices, a couple years and I'm in the same boat. Don't want another cheap compressor.


----------

